# door panel instalation



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

i am putting new door panels in my 66 lemans and i am looking for tips. correct me if i'm wrong but i believe there are clips that hook the panel to the door along with the armrest screws to keep the panel in place. please provide me with any other information i need on this installation, thank you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The door panel top edge slips up under the stainless molding, just below the painted top of the door. There are small metal clips that install in the edge of the cardboard door panel....these push into plastic "cups" which should be in the door edge. You then attach the arm rest, trim screws, door handle, and window regulators.......don't forget the water barrier , between the door, and the door panel!! Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When putting on the window cranks I like to line both side up so they match each other when the windows are closed. OCD maybe?!?


----------

